

Ask HN: Which startups are providing services to professional photographers? - anujkk

What are some startups/companies/side-projects that are serving the needs of professional photographers?<p>What are some of the top sites that professional photographers use to upload/show/share their photographs or build their portfolio?<p>and if you are a photographer are you happy with existing offerings or do you need a better solution?
======
vhf
"serving the needs of pro photographers" is a little vague, but I'll try to
answer anyway :

Top¹ portfolio building/hosting/sharing : ProPhoto [1], 500px [2], behance.net
[3]

Printing+Selling services : bigcartel [10], platform-photo [11], prints995
[12], etsy [13], sssquare [14]

[1] <http://www.prophotoblogs.com/>

[2] <http://500px.com>

[3] <http://behance.net>

[10] <http://bigcartel.com>

[11] <http://platform-photo.com>

[12] <http://prints995.com>

[13] <http://etsy.com>

[14] <http://sssquare.com/>

¹Top used, not "best services". I'm sure they are great, but I still prefer
building my own private solution, let's say WordPress. ;)

~~~
anujkk
How do you use Wordpress for this? Do you use any particular theme that suits
your requirement?

~~~
rosstamicah
Look at the hundreds of WP photo themes on themeforest

------
dear
I know professional photographers (and amateurs) use Fickr and Smugmug a lot
to show their portfolios.

